# Schumacher Rolls in an S6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Black S6's seem to be all the rage lately. According to Paddocktalk.com, retired F1 ace Michael Schumacher got in a bit of Soccer this past weekend, rolling up in a black S6.
More here...
http://www.paddocktalk.com/new...51831


----------

